# Adapterprobleme HDMI - DVI - VGA



## lord-elveon (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
habe im Haushalt einen Alienware-Laptop stehen, den ich gedenke an einen Beamer anzuschließen. Alienware, fortschrittlich wie sie sind, haben natürlich nur einen einegbauten hdmi-ausgang für Monitore/Beamer, und die haben ja fast immer nur vga 
Jetzt habe ich einen hdmi to dvi adapter, soweit so gut. Mein alter dvi-vga adapter ist jedoch nicht kompatibel anscheinend, weil da (so wie ich von wikipedia lernen konnte) anscheinend ein unterschied zwischen den verschieden arten und kompatibilitäten besteht.  mein dvi-vga adapter ist anscheinend (der pinbelegung entsprechend) ein dvi-a typ. So wie ich das vestanden habe, ist mein Belkin-Adapter eben DVI-D und nicht wie mein Adapter DVI-A.

Was kann ich jetzt machen bzw. welches Teil schlagt ihr mir vor, um jetzt folgende "adapterverkettung" zu realisieren:

Laptop: HDMI F  <--> HDMI M (vorhandener Adapter) DVI-D  <--> irgendein Adapter <--> VGA

Wenn möglich irgendeine schnelle Lösung, nächste Woche muss es klappen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
lord-elveon


----------



## Torsley (9. Oktober 2009)

ich habe kurz gegooglet und bin auf den thread gestoßen HDMI auf VGA Adapter - gulli:board was ich so lese wird scheinbar teuer. HDFury - blue edition - mit VGA Extender: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ich hoffe das hilft dir vielleicht weiter!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2009)

Da HDMI rein digital ist und VGA analog geht ohne Wandler gar nix.
Das Gerät das _Torsley_ oben verlinkt hat ist schon eines der billigsten - normalerweise kosten die noch etwas mehr.


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2009)

OK, habe mnir das mal angeschaut. Das würdebedeuten, dass ich aber zu dem oben beschriebenen Gerät noch einen VGA F - VGA F Adapter bräuchte, um an den Beamer-VGA M Kabel anschließen zu können.

Habe mir jetzt mal angeschaut, welches Teil ich noch zusätzlich zu meinem HDMI - DVI-D Adapter bräuchte, und ich denke rein technisch gesehen müsste das hier doch gehen, also von den Arten der Anschlüssen.

Wenn ich das jetzt haben würde, würde das so aussehen:
Laptop HDMI F <--> HDMI M zu DVI-D F (hab ich schon) <--> DVI-D M zu VGA F <--> VGA M Beamer

Da aber irgendwie keines der Teile besonders teuer ist, bin ich sekeptisch, ob das so funktioniert mit digital/analog Wandlern. Wenn das nämlich so gehen würde, dann wäre das billiger als eure Version.

grüße,
lord-elveon


----------



## Torsley (9. Oktober 2009)

ich versteh jetzt das problem nicht ganz. wenn du sowieso in erwähgung gezogen hast den adapter zu kaufen, kannste doch einfach nen hdmi/dvi > dvi/vga adapter > vga/vga.

wenn ich das richtig sehe müsste das doch passen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2009)

lord-elveon schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal angeschaut, welches Teil ich noch zusätzlich zu meinem HDMI - DVI-D Adapter bräuchte, und ich denke rein technisch gesehen müsste das hier doch gehen, also von den Arten der Anschlüssen.
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt haben würde, würde das so aussehen:
> Laptop HDMI F <--> HDMI M zu DVI-D F <--> DVI-D M zu VGA F <--> VGA M Beamer
> ...



Das funktioniert nicht.

Du brauchst einen Wandler um die Digitalen Signale des HDMI/DVI-D Ports in analoge Signale für den VGA-Eingang umzuwandeln.

PS:
Einen DVI-*D *--> VGA Adapter gibts nicht 
Höchstens einen DVI-*I *--> VGA, denn DVI-I führt analoge & digitale Signale - allerdings wenn die Signale von einem HDMI-Anschluß zu dem DVI-I Adapter kommen liegt da natürlich kein Signal an.


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2009)

Torsley schrieb:


> ich versteh jetzt das problem nicht ganz. wenn du sowieso in erwähgung gezogen hast den adapter zu kaufen, kannste doch einfach nen hdmi/dvi > dvi/vga adapter > vga/vga.



Ich hab aber schon den Belkin HDMI - DVi-D Adapter, deswegen müsste ich da ein Teil weniger kaufen.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Du brauchst einen Wandler um die Digitalen Signale des HDMI/DVI-D Ports in analoge Signale für den VGA-Eingang umzuwandeln.
> 
> ...



Aber auf der Amazon Seite steht doch DVI-D auf VGA-Adapter????

danke,
lord-elveon


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

Lord Elevon, hast Du dir mal die Kundenbewertungen zu den DVI-D - VGA - Adapter durchgelesen? Den Adapter gibt es wirklich, aber warum es ihn gibt, kann wahrscheinlich nicht einmal der Hersteller erklären...

Da HDMI nur ein digitales Signal ausgibt, kannst Du zwar problemlos jede Menge Adapter dazwischen schalten, um eine VGA-Leitung anzuschließen. 

Du brauchst aber einen Wandler, der ein analoges Signal aus dem digitalen Signal erzeugt, wie oben schon verlinkt. Sonst hast Du zwar eine schöne Leitung, die fest zusammensteckt, aber ohne Signal auch kein Bild.


Aus meinen Berufsleben habe ich dafür ein (leider) reales Beispiel:

Bei zentralvenösen System zur dauerhaften künstlichen Ernährung (also ein Schlauch direkt ins Blut nahe beim Herzen, über dem es Futter in flüssiger Form gibt) kann man über Adapter auch Nahrung für Magensonde oder sogar verdünnte Milchsuppe anschließen. Obwohl die Anschlüsse dank Adapter passen, ist der Patient hinterher trotzdem tot.


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2009)

Ok,
danke, dann habe ich das jetzt verstanden.

Ich werde dann wohl den HDFury 2 kaufen, um von hdmi auf vga zu kommen, und dann einen hdmi-adapter um zweimal male zu haben. so wiet, so gut. is das so ok?

mfg,
lord-elveon


----------



## Torsley (9. Oktober 2009)

> ......, und dann einen hdmi-adapter um zweimal male zu haben. so wiet, so gut. is das so ok?



den satz versteh ich nicht? ^^ 

wiegesagt ich würde ein kabel kaufen was eine seite hdmi andere seite dvi hat (zb High Quality HDMI-DVI 18+1 polig Stecker vergoldet: Amazon.de: Elektronik) dann den wandler (HD FURY 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik) und für andere seite schätze ich mal wirste ja noch nen normales vga kabel rumzuliegen haben.


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2009)

Torsley schrieb:


> den satz versteh ich nicht? ^^
> 
> wiegesagt ich würde ein kabel kaufen was eine seite hdmi andere seite dvi hat (zb High Quality HDMI-DVI 18+1 polig Stecker vergoldet: Amazon.de: Elektronik) dann den wandler (HD FURY 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik) und für andere seite schätze ich mal wirste ja noch nen normales vga kabel rumzuliegen haben.



naja der hdfury 2 hat einen hdmi eingang, da brauch ich keinen hdmi/dvi wandler, sonder nur ein hdmi-kabel, womit ich den laptop und den hdfury verbinden kann. und da beide (laptop und fury) female-hdmi haben, muss ich mit einem doppelten male-hdmi-kabel kommen.

Der hdfury 1 hat einen dvi-eingang, und da der zusammen mit einem hdmi/dvi-wandler billiger sind, wirds wohl das sein.

Aber trotzdem danke,
so wirds dann wohl aussehen...


----------



## Torsley (9. Oktober 2009)

achso das habe ich gar nicht gesehen auf dem kleinen bild. ja dann halt nen normales hdmi kabel und den umwandler ^^


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Oktober 2009)

lord-elveon schrieb:


> Der hdfury 1 hat einen dvi-eingang, und da der zusammen mit einem hdmi/dvi-wandler billiger sind, wirds wohl das sein.



ich werds dann aber so machen, is wie gesagt billiger.

danke für alles,
lord-elveon


----------

